# Oxygen Sensor Replacement on a W8



## volcano (Apr 30, 2001)

Just received word from my SA that I have a bad O2 sensor on the W8. They believe they need to remove the engine to replace the sensors (and apparently have done this on at least three other W8's). But I seem to recall someone having developed a workaround to avoid engine removal. Can anyone here chime in on this? Thanks.
(The job is covered under the VW emissions warranty but it would be nice to avoid major surgery.)


----------



## VWKoppi (Jul 19, 2007)

VW suggests to remove the engine when replacing O2 sensor(s)


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (VWKoppi)*

Twas I.. A tech at a VW dealer I worked at in Jersey had a technique to do both front O2 sensors in less than 2 hours.


----------

